# PCI bridge driver



## trey31357 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi,

I am trying to fix a driver issue with my PCI bridge, as it is not showing up under my Device Manager. I have downloaded (what I think) are appropriate chipset drivers for my motherboard. I installed the SM Bus drivers and resolved the missing driver for the SM Bus. The other options are to install Nvidia Ethernet, IDE, and Audio drivers, though those did not seem appropriate to fix this particular problem. Am I wrong, and need to install the rest of the drivers? If not, is the PCI bridge drivers not included in the chipset drivers.

I downloaded the NF4w2k666E drivers from www.dfi.com for my system. The system information from HWInfo32 is pasted below.

Processor Name: AMD Athlon 64 3800+
Total Memory Size: 2 GBytes 
Motherboard Model: DFI LanParty nF4 Ultra-D/SLI-D(R)
Motherboard Chipset: nVidia nForce4 (Crush CK8-04) + CK8-04 MCP
Motherboard Slots: 5xPCI
[BIOS]
BIOS Manufacturer: Phoenix - Award WorkstationBIOS v6.00PG
BIOS Date: 04/06/06
BIOS Version: 6.00 PG
Super-IO/LPC Chip: ITE8712F, Rev I
Trusted Platform Module (TPM) Chip: Not Found

I am trying to resolve this driver issue because I suspect it may be playing a role in another problem I am having - my 5.1 speaker system is effectively functioning as a 2.1 system. I have reinstalled the driver for my Creative Audigy 4 sound card and set the configuration to 5.1 surround under Sound and Audio Devices, and this has not fixed that problem. I was wondering if since the sound card is in a PCI slot, if the PCI bridge driver was contributing to the problem.

Any help is much appreciated, and I apologize for the long post. :grin:


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Why the hesitation to install the other drivers? If your not using
onboard ethernet, I would disable that in bios. If not using onboard
sound I would disable that in bios. But you should install the ide driver.
That may clear up your pci problem.


----------

